# that evil lope!



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Ummm, I avoid the lope. I like to go S...l....o...w :lol:


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Hmm... I may ride my horse a bit differently. I don't squeeze during the lope with my inner thigh, or calf, or anything for that matter. 

I ask him to lope and then keep light contact with both legs on him, slightly more with my outside leg (if I change to the inside, that's asking for a change of lead).

I sit very deep, but don't push. The hip of whichever lead he's on rocks slightly more forward than the other hip.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does your saddle fit you and your discipline. I have noticed that some saddles (especially roping saddles) tend to push you more forward than others. It is almost like they are built downhill or something. Of course, I don't show so I don't worry so much about where my feet are when I lope. I just sit on my pockets and try to keep my back straight. I grip with my knees and keep my feet back and I tend to point my toes down a bit (completely improper, I know) but I try to keep them closer to the horse's side and not stuck so much out to the sides.

You might have someone who knows saddles look and make sure that the seat fits you and that your stirrups are the correct length. Past that, I can't help you much.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the saddle is an equitation saddle and it does fit... I'm not sure if he's at the level where I can not push... I'm so confused! AAAHHHH!!!!! Ok, so no thigh preasure... but... how do I get him to move from the rear...? Ohmigosh WHY is this so hard???


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Its something that you just feel the rythm and relax and don't think about it too much.


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

When I lope I don't use my legs all at except to tell him to go from the trot to the lope. Once we are loping I just sit on my pockets, deep, and dont use my legs at all. You just have to get in time with the horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Can you lope bareback? For some reason I can do it bareback without looking like an idiot... but in a saddle it just doesn't work for me... *sigh*

Right now I'm switching back & forth to try & figure it out....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tiger, one mistake that people often make when loping in the saddle is to put too much weight on their feet. That could be one of the reasons why you look much better bareback?


----------



## ponygalmaddy (May 19, 2009)

in lope (or canter tome) from the top of your thigh to your toe should be still, and from your waist to your head (including your hands) you should be riding with your pelvis. pushign with your tummy your pelvis and behind, in time to your horses lope


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Now, I haven't loped in 10 years (but almost decided to this morning...but will wait a bit more for confidence to return)... however, I do remember riding it. I relax through my pelvis and let my pelvis rotate back and into my saddle slightly. I agree that your legs should be still, let your pelvis and core muscles absorb the movement.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can do it much better without stirrups then with... I geuss I should mention that he's only three and he's just figuring out his balance... So I think he is relying on me to guide him but for whatever reason I just completely fall apart at the lope! I watch people at the shows do it and they look so comfortable, they don't even look like they are trying, their legs just stretch for miles underneath them and the just sit it... Maybe I'll do it for a while w/out stirrups until I really feel the seat. I can't figure out why my lower leg is sliding forward, I mean, I know why, it's when I sink down into my seat I allow my leg to slide forward, so I have to figure out how to sink onto my pockets while keeping my back strait and my lower legs in place.... Baling twine anyone??? teehee...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Indeed. LOL Every horse person's secret weapon.............baling twine and duct tape.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks smrobs, I'll try that tomorrow.... Bareback was great today! :-D


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just relax. Think tall. If he's a youngster, your right, he's looking to you for support and guidance through the lope. Keep your body calm. If you want him to drive more from behind, then just sit deep and drive him into your hands. Don't clinch and cramp. It'll only confuse him more.

I'm actually going through a similar type of ride now. I usually like to ride "up" in a half seat type position. Dunno why, just because.
With my new horse he didnt have much loping work before me...so he was inconsistant and a little frantic and the lope. So I really had to think "hands down, body quiet, no leg tension". He relied on me to relax him and support him. 

Don't worry, enjoy the lope. It's the best gait.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so... how do you sit deep and keep your back straight and stay relaxed? Is it just mind over matter?


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I say work on your horse first.
I'm riding a 3 y/o right now and I'm constantly having to keep my legs on him to keep him moving. It's a LOT of hip movement and thinking "deep" with your seat.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> so... how do you sit deep and keep your back straight and stay relaxed? Is it just mind over matter?


To be honest with you...I never think about keeping my back straight. I think, sit down, shoulders back, and drive my horse up into the bridle. I've found that when someone is constantly thinking stay straight stay straight, they tend to stiffen up and ride rigid.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I like to think _*heavy*_. Weight in your seat. Really _*sit*_. Rest your feet in the stirrups, but don't be tempted to stand. Gently support your legs against the horse. Grip a bit, but don't squeeze unless you're cuing. If you feel comfortable neck reining or just letting your horse "cruise," try holding on to the cantle of the saddle to help yourself sit. Don't try to hang onto the saddle horn, it will pull you forward.
Good luck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Scoutrider said:


> try holding on to the cantle of the saddle to help yourself sit. Don't try to hang onto the saddle horn, it will pull you forward. Good luck!


Piece of fair warning though, if you do this for any length of time at all, be prepared for blisters on your hands. I went through a stage where I would hold onto the cantle with my right hand while doing high speed cow work. Talk about ouch. I ended up with a blister the size of a quarter on the meat of my hand just down from my thumb. Cured me of that bad habit quick fast and in a hurry.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dropped my stirrups one hole and I've gotten to where I sit deep for the initial start of the lope and then after about 4 strides i roll forward into a more hunt type position... so basically, I need to figure out how to keep myself from rolling forward... it's so flipping hard. I blew my western class this weekend (15 horses) and I was the worse... I even lost my tail! Oh well... practice makes perfect...


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are rolling forward into a hunt seat position, it sounds like you are nervous and tense. Also, you may be making your youngster have a more difficult time loping as you are putting more weight the horses front end. Really think about sitting back, and pulling the core of your body backwards. Make sure you don't arch your back, you want it flat. Also, sit more on the backside of your tail bones. Not rolled under (that will put your legs too far in front of you). Your hips can move a little bit with the motion of the horse; that sometime works better than fighting against it. Look up (looking down makes you tip forward). Also, make sure your stirrups aren't too long - that can throw your body all out of joint. 

Let me know if you have any questions about what I was trying to say (I can see it in my head, but can't explain it very well  ). Oh, and if you have any recent videos of you loping that may make it easier to help.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

My suggestion..................get rid of the saddle : ) Bareback is the best way to find your seat : ) you will love it!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

no recent videos but I'll try to get one in the next week or so. I'll practice hard so that maybe I look halfway decent. all those years of hunt have really screwed me up!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Again............bareback..........bareback.............bareback...........no matter what dicipline you ride this will help you the most. I swear.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> no recent videos but I'll try to get one in the next week or so. I'll practice hard so that maybe I look halfway decent. all those years of hunt have really screwed me up!


Hunt seat didn't screw you up! It probably made you better in a lot of ways. Anyways, I have a video of myself where I think I am doing the exact same thing you are describing. I am also a hunt seat rider and really have to work on keeping myself down and not leaning forward when I'm showing western. I am able to do the proper Horsemanship position, but forget the western pleasure seat. It just doesn't seem possible for me.

edited to add: Here's a video of one of the top WP amateur riders in a 



 Look at how her seat is moving with the horse - when MJ stretches out, she goes forward with her seat, when he's rocking back, her seat is going back. try going with the motion of your horse and see if that helps keep you in the proper position for WP at the lope.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

And again..............bareback.............bareback..............bareback.......I promise this will help.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Sit on your outside hip.

Don't focus anywhere else except for putting your weight on your outside hip. You should start to feel your horse's motion much quicker & easier by doing this, then you can help him along if he needs it. Sit on your outside hip.

Anytime I start feeling sloppy, or start restricting my horse, or my horse starts getting choppy, my trainer tells me to sit on my outside hip and the problem goes away. So now that's all I hear in my head when I ride at home.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

outside hip. I'm confused. Can you describe it? I THINK I know what you mean but I'm not positive.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

is there a way you could get someone to lunge him with you aboard? That can help.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Maybe try riding another horse with a smoother gait and find your rythm on that horse. If that is possible for you. I had this QH mare who had the best lope. I rode her bareback every day and we would just lope. I would drop my reins and i could hold my arms out like we were flying. I just relaxed my body and rolled with her. sit deep and use your seat to push him forward.


----------

